# Detailer.ie, is this guy taking the pee?



## ZERO

I'm not usually one for rants but this really annoyed me.

I've tried on three different occasions to buy products from detailer.ie and as of yesterday i've given up.

On the first occasion I wanted to buy some products from the online store, but seeing as I live only about 25 minutes away from the industrial unit I decided I'd drive out rather than paying the crazy delivery charge. Five or six messages on the office and mobile number to find out the opening hours, but no reply so I thought "sod it, i'll go to halfords".
The second occasion was a repeat of the first, but I had no alternative in Halfords. Many phone calls and messages but no reply; I ordered from the UK instead.

Yesterday, the third occasion in which i've tried to buy from or even contact the owner, was the final straw.
I've a friend who obviously keeps a rabbit foot in his pocket and has managed to buy stuff from detailer.ie, he told me that the shop should be open until 5 maybe 6ish if I'm lucky.
I drove out yesterday just after 4 oclock, ringing the mobile and office number constantly on the way but with no answer; "Fair enough" I thought "He might be busy". 
I arrived at the unit at about half four, to find the doors locked but with a light on inside the office and the owners car parked outside. Then I heard music coming from inside the garage area of the shop, so I tried his mobile again, only for it now to be engaged;
"Great, at least he has his phone with him" I stupidly thought to myself.
I rang back a few more times, each time with no answer. I then, through the office window, saw a door close into the garage and the music came back on...
Now dont get me wrong, I'm all for enjoying yourself at work, but in this economic climate, ignoring customers both over the phone and when theyre standing outside your shop knocking on the door is just  ridiculous.

I've wasted enough time, effort and petrol attempting the secret hand shake to buy products from this shop, my patience is spent. I'll buy my detailing gear from a company that gives a  about their customers.


----------



## justina3

shocking way to run things


----------



## con fox

Being from Ireland, I can agree, not a good way to do business. It is not un-common in this country as I previously stated in a somewhat less politically correct mannor. Excuse my Latin! That's about as close as I get to saying sorry...oops I said it.
PS: Thanks to the modorator and the complainant.


----------



## Fatman Soldier

Thats discracefull. I think i will give them a wide birth. Imagine if something didnt turn up you ordered or it was the wrong thing. How the hell apart from emailing do you get hold of them.


----------



## lee.

I would normally suggest sorting any problems out privately before posting on public forums where business reputation is concerned but I guess that would not work either.


----------



## Fatman Soldier

Agreed ^^ :lol:


----------



## ZERO

Lee
When I had a problem with my order from CYC I sorted the matter out privately, as they have a reputation to withhold and they acted accordingly.
Suffice to say, after an annoyed drive home yesterday I instantly ordered the stuff from CYC, if anything as a tiny two fingers at detailer.ie

If there is an effect on the business reputation of detailer.ie from posting this then I can't help but think that would be a good thing. Not in the sense that i'd wish any harm to come to the guy's business, but merely as a wake up call showing him that he can't treat potential customers like this.
I think i'd half expect to walk through the door to be greeted by Bernard from Black Books


----------



## dooka

Tim at CYC is great for sorting stuff out :thumb:..


----------



## TheGooner84

ZERO said:


> I think i'd half expect to walk through the door to be greeted by Bernard from Black Books


quality :lol::lol:

sorry not any use to the thread but i liked that one


----------



## johnnyguitar

ZERO said:


> I think i'd half expect to walk through the door to be greeted by Bernard from Black Books


"_What do you want? Did you want to buy something?! Get out of my shop. GET OUT!_"

Actually Ledwidges in Bray used to be a bit like that!


----------



## Wheres

Zero I'm actually pretty happy to see you've written this. I've a very simular story myself. Live only 15/20minutes away from detailer.ie so thought I'd swing by one day and have a look and pick some stuff up.

Same deal as yourself, arrived early afternoon, doors locked no answer on the phone. Figured they'd closed early/worked a 4 day week or some other reason. Anyway didn't think too much of it as these things happen. Last week I drove by on a different day to be greated by the same thing. Thought that was a bit mad so I text the mobile number they have on the site to see if they still used the shop (never know in this climate) I did have a little better luck than you as I did actually get a reply, it's was a few hours later, but a reply none the less.
It just said that they are still open and I could drop in anytime but they'd recomend contacting them before going in to see if they had what I wanted in stock. Lesson learned; texting works, kinda.

Same as yourself though I bought a few bits and pieces elswhere now as they've just not been there to take my money off me!
Shame really as I like to support irish business when I can.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Lads, there must be something wrong. Are you sure you had the right phone number? Andy is usually professional and helpful. He has a lot of happy customers.

I always get people to ring me in advance of calling-out to my place, as it might happen that I am out at a supplier or something. A solo-detailer will try to be open most days of the week, but we can't be there 24/7.

Another thing I know that poses a problem is when you have a rotary going in your hands, you can easily miss a phone call. They do get loud when you are working a panel!
**********
Edit: Detailer.ie doesn't seem to like me or my premises! After defending him, I am now a little insulted. (Not much though). If he thinks that he will get more respect from customers by belittling his competitors on forums, it shows his level of professionalism.


----------



## chopperreid

I buy 95% of my stuff from Andy and he has always been very professional. I wouldn't say he has strict 9-5 opening hours and he can be hard to track down some times in the unit if you call out without arranging it with him first, but if his mobile rings out leave him a message and he will ring you back. If you don't leave a message he more than likely won't call back. The music you heard was probably due to him working on a car, he always has it blaring when he is polishing which may be why he didn't hear you calling.

I have found him really accommodating in the past, he only lives 10 minute from the unit and has opened up a few times just for me to buy stuff.


----------



## amiller

I follow this guy on twitter but he (unusually) hasnt posted in a while. 

Something doesnt quite sound right about what has happened, at the best you have been very unlucky.


----------



## Dublin Detailer

I buy all my stuff of Andy and he's a top man to deal with....never had any problems with him and Ive used him alot.

The unit he works out of isnt a "shop", its his studio. The products he sells are supposed to be from his online shop, but he does allow people drop out to the unit to collect products to save on the delivery charge - but he will always say to confirm he will be there before dropping over. As someone said, he lives quite close to the unit and isnt always at the premesis during normal business hours, because as I said, its not a shop! 

Im a member of an Irish BMW owners club (bmw-driver.net) and every single person thats dealt with Andy on our site has had positive feedback.
Its a pity you've had this experiecne, and only you can decide to give him another chance; which I would advice you to do, because he is a real professional and will give you loads of advice and demo's on any product if you need it. If you get to know him, you'll realise that your experience was unfortunate!


----------



## PartSeal

Wouldn't touch him with a bargepole. Too much bad press in the Irish forums for one guy. And I love following detailing threads. That's how it stuck in my head.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

.:wall:


----------



## Herefordquattro

ZERO said:


> Lee
> 
> I think i'd half expect to walk through the door to be greeted by Bernard from Black Books


lmfao:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

BrianS said:


> Lads, there must be something wrong. Are you sure you had the right phone number? Andy is usually professional and helpful. He has a lot of happy customers.
> 
> I always get people to ring me in advance of calling-out to my place, as it might happen that I am out at a supplier or something. A solo-detailer will try to be open most days of the week, but we can't be there 24/7.
> 
> Another thing I know that poses a problem is when you have a rotary going in your hands, you can easily miss a phone call. They do get loud when you are working a panel!
> **********
> Edit: Detailer.ie doesn't seem to like me or my premises! After defending him, I am now a little insulted. (Not much though). If he thinks that he will get more respect from customers by belittling his competitors on forums, it shows his level of professionalism.


What happened  When/where did you get insulted?


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Ah its an indirect comment but everyone on the forums knows that it is aimed at me. I'm not going to get into it further. Enough has been said about it - I just wanted to take back what I said above.


----------



## Bratwurst

Cool. I just didn't understand the order of events and all that.

Hope it's all settling down a bit now anyway.

Well maybe not with eejits like me bringing it up again !


----------



## Spirit Detailing

wee_green_mini said:


> Cool. I just didn't understand the order of events and all that.
> 
> Hope it's all settling down a bit now anyway.
> 
> Well maybe not with eejits like me bringing it up again !


"Eejits".... are you Irish? That's a very Irish expression! LOL anyway!


----------



## Bratwurst

Nah mate, Paisley, just outside Glasgow - wee say eejits too! Tis a fine word.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Tis!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye that too


----------



## 1.8TS

Lads, Andy here. 

Firstly, apologies to the OP. I can't give you a ********** explaination - but it goes without saying, I don't ever ignore my phone or anyone outside wanting to hand me money. I much prefer people handing me money, then pretty much any other activity going. 

I sometimes can't hear / feel my phone when polishing a car, but I do check it for messages regularly. You'd be suprised how many people ring on private number, leave a message and don't include their number. That's the only time i dont (cant) call back. I've sorted this out mostly now, as I've bought a big light which flashes when the phone (office) is ringing. 

I don't have opening hours on my website, as already said, I don't have a shop per se. I wouldn't recommend anyone call over without contacting me first. I'm usually here from 10am to 4pm everyday, but there's times I'm not. I've had a half dozen people call the office and drop in today & I'm meeting someone here at 8.30PM this evening - I never ignore people on purpose, which should really go without saying.

@BrianS - PM


----------



## b_kennedy

I use Andy for all my cleaning products and he'll be detailing a third car in less than a month from me.

To be honest, I wouldnt buy off anybody else anymore, hes one of the most accommodating guys Ive ever come across and his customer service is second to none.

I imagine the OP didnt realise that its not a shop like Halfords, its an online shop, so like hes just said himself if your going over, organise it first.

Would hope people reading this wouldnt be put off by one or two peoples hasty comments- lads common sense would have said to get onto someone first before berating them on a forum such as this.
I cant see how its such a problem getting in contact with him, I leave a message on his mobile, and hes always back fairly sharpish.


----------



## vectra

Hi, Is anyone able to get on his website? I need to look at some products I am thinking of buying
Cheers


----------



## witcher

Take a look at shops on this website, I live in Ireland but usually shop with Elite Car Care, 2 days and have the product at my door.


----------



## vectra

witcher said:


> Take a look at shops on this website, I live in Ireland but usually shop with Elite Car Care, 2 days and have the product at my door.


What are delivery charges like??
I looked at one UK supplier yesterday
2 products were around 30 quid.. delivery was another 15 quid on top of that


----------

